
White House Advisor Says Apple Tech May Have Been Stolen by China - sahin-boydas
http://fortune.com/2019/01/04/kudlow-apple-tech-stolen-by-china/
======
new_guy
I don't know that you can call it actually stealing. Apple goes to China and
asks them to make Apple phones for them, also tells them how to make it. China
keeps that intel for themselves and all the factories there produce their own
branded goods using the same IP.

There's nothing really new or notable about this except the fact a politician
just said it publicly!

------
sahin-boydas
other coverage:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/04/white-house-advisor-
kudlow-s...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/04/white-house-advisor-kudlow-says-
apple-technology-may-have-been-picked-off-by-china.html)

[https://appleinsider.com/articles/19/01/04/white-houses-
nati...](https://appleinsider.com/articles/19/01/04/white-houses-national-
economic-council-head-hints-china-may-have-stolen-apple-tech)

[https://9to5mac.com/2019/01/04/trump-economic-advisor-
says-c...](https://9to5mac.com/2019/01/04/trump-economic-advisor-says-china-
may-have-stolen-apple-technology/)

